

The anatomy of a WordPress theme (Infographic) - smashing_mag
http://yoast.com/wordpress-theme-anatomy/

======
ambiate
Notice the link at the end of the infographic. Boosting with backlinks is fun.
I never used infographics for SEO, but that sure does seem to work for
link/keyword juice on these types of sites.

~~~
mwexler
I was all set to give this post props for it's helpful infographic til I too
saw the cheezy ad plug. Even worse, it's not "powered by" or "brought to you
by"... it's "This infographic was created by". Disappointing. Though this
shouldn't impact my judgement of the value or utility of the infographic in
imparting information... it just does.

~~~
photomatt
I had the same reaction, and I know Yoast! Seems out of character.

------
trevorturk
FWIW - I made "the simplest possible Wordpress theme" in an effort to
understand what the bare minimum Wordpress theme requires (to get into their
theme directory). You can see it here:
<http://wordpress.org/extend/themes/simplest>

------
wildmXranat
Ugh, there's a tide of spam that slowly erodes HN usability. It pains me to
say it, but it's almost on every site.

I am not sure if an idea of a power user simply deleting this type of content,
banning/warning the submitter helps. Mods on Reddit cause as much havoc as
they fix.

I would gladly pay a small fee for a clean non-spammy HN. Let that fund be
used for a couple part time mods.

------
RyanMcGreal
This proves that sufficiently advanced spam really is indistinguishable from
content:

[http://lesswrong.com/lw/28r/is_google_paperclipping_the_web_...](http://lesswrong.com/lw/28r/is_google_paperclipping_the_web_the_perils_of/)

------
jeffclark
Wordpress, despite it's "n00b"-y feeling, makes it really really ridiculously
easy to get your MVP out the door. Simple account management, simple CMS'ing,
and well documented enough so you can spend your time on your business and not
your framework.

Groupon's MVP was an WP blog and we used it for <http://playlookit.com>

~~~
photomatt
Thank you -- I really appreciate that.

------
btig
Here's another that's been sitting in my bookmarks: How to Build a Custom
WordPress Theme from Scratch -
[http://www.blog.spoongraphics.co.uk/tutorials/how-to-
build-a...](http://www.blog.spoongraphics.co.uk/tutorials/how-to-build-a-
custom-wordpress-theme-from-scratch)

------
iuguy
It's not really the real anatomy of a Wordpress theme until you've included
the spending 90% of your time fixing the thing to work properly in IE,
although to be fair that seems to be quite a large part of web design in
general.

------
chanri
Excellent graphic describing wordpress theme file structure.

It would be very interesting to know if other CMS's share a similar file
structure. How does this compare to Drupal or Joomla for example?

~~~
arkitaip
As someone who works with both Wordpress and Drupal, let me just say that
theming Wordpress feels easy and fun where Drupal feels too complex and very
hard to grasp because there are so many aspects of the system that can be
themed and each part does theming differently. Start using Drupal with CCK and
views and you will know what I mean, you will know and weep :(

~~~
vinhboy
Agreed. For all the complaining people do about wordpress, it has one of the
best theming design.

I was using "liquid" the other day, and it's not as flexible as wordpress in
my opinion.

------
tel
My first impression was how disturbed I was to see the enormous ad "sidebar"
coyly nestled on the right.

Then again, I think that's a fair observation.

------
john2x
That's a lot more insightful than some of the tutorials I've seen. Thanks!

------
sfgfdhgfdshdhhd
spam, check the link at the bottom

~~~
kristofferR
So having a harmless backlink invalidates the good content?

This is not spam at all, this is just great SEO/business. Yoast gets traffic
to their site without having to create the content, CreditLoans gets a good
quality backlink in return for creating the content. Everyone are happy.

